# Long Lines Cable Ship



## mikey54th (May 1, 2006)

Hi,
Back again with another problem.
Looking for specifications regarding CS Long Lines cable laying ship. Help would be much appreciated... Hope you guys don't mind helping ocassionally!


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Mikey,

Here is some sites to start you off. Don't worry about asking for help. If we can we will.

http://www.boatnerd.com/news/newpictures03/LONG-LINES,-Tyco-cableship-.jpg

http://www.iscpc.org/images/ships/longline.jpg

http://www.atlantic-cable.com/CableStories/Parrish/index.htm

http://digital-picture-gallery.com/Seascapes-LR-PO-SG/Longlines.htm

The 11,300-ton Long Lines, built for AT&T in 1963 at a cost of $19 million, was then the world's largest and most advanced cable ship. It arrived in Honolulu in 1964 and put in place the first telecommunications cable between Oahu and Japan.


Sold for scrap 23/5/2003 in India.

Rgds


----------



## Brian McCarthy (Jul 21, 2005)

I was on the Tyco Provider in 1999, at St. Thomas, Longline was the station ship there but rarely went to sea


----------

